# Road maps of your cities!!



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Only one rule: No satellite image road maps. 




*Nashville, TN*










*Downtown*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

There is this website called street something, it's very cool.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

-Corey- said:


> There is this website called street something, it's very cool.


huh? lol


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

How many people live in Independence?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

My Crystal Ball says it has around 100K


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

musiccity said:


> How many people live in Independence?


116,830 is what wikipedia says

Here is all of KC


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

musiccity said:


> huh? lol


Sorry, It was so late yesterday and I didn't want to upload a pic.. Anyway this is the website I was talking about, the maps there are free. 
www.openstreetmap.com
Here's Miami.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Houston:*


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam-The Hague metro:


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

DFW area










*Yeah...i know what it look like, but please keep ur thoughts by yourself as they are a few kids around!*  :runaway:


----------



## cbcake (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*CARACAS* (generalized road map: highways and main avenues)



From: caracasenunclick.com/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Sint-Truiden, Belgium, 40.000
Small town with a dense build-up. If you would like to see some pics. Follow the link to my thread about Sint-truiden in my signature.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Buenos Aires:*


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY
far away












Not so far away


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

My maps...

I was born here, London...









I go to university here, Sheffield...









I work here, Manchester...









I live here when not at university, Cheshire - South Manchester urban area...


----------

